# Reversing P-trap in bathroom sink drain?



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Technically a 4" water seal is max, so that probably is exceeding my local code anyway...

The only thing I could say might possibly work is to get a brass drain assembly because the nut would be a lot smaller, and give you quite a bit more room.


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

When you say 4" max water seal, what does this mean? Is it referring to the height of water inside the trap? I realize that this reversal of the trap increases the water column as the "legs" of the trap are now longer requiring more water to push it out and down the horizontal drain. 

I will look into local code to make sure this is OK and not caught up by a home inspector. I am helping a friend remodel the bathroom in this house which will be on the market soon. I want to avoid a home inspector catching anything against code causing further issues. 

I will look into alternative drain assemblies and possibly shorter ones that allow us to bring the trap back to the correct position. 

All comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would also look into getting a new drain that is shorter.


----------

